# Ket's & Tigger's P45 OC thread



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

Title says it all guys. Me and Tigger will be busting the balls off these new P45 boards, so anything you want to know or find out, read \ ask in here, tis all you need! Your one-stop shop to the P45s


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 22, 2008)

Well upto now mines at 450x8 with my 6750,with just the vcore/vmem and mem speed set manually,everything else is set on auto.







Ketxxx,do you think we could have a table or summat to describe aaaaallllll the settings in the overclocking section? I dont even understand some of them.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 22, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Well upto now mines at 450x8 with my 6750,with just the vcore/vmem and mem speed set manually,everything else is set on auto.
> 
> Ketxxx,do you think we could have a table or summat to describe aaaaallllll the settings in the overclocking section? I dont even understand some of them.



+1 on that. That would be so useful. I have never seen so many options! Good idea tigger!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

Could do, but it would probably take me about 3 hours to properly format the table and have a good clear description of what all the options do. Pretty amazing that this ikkle E4400 is nipping right on the heels of your 6750 Tigger. Just goes to show all C2Ds really are created almost equal!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 22, 2008)

Post your everest mem thing ketxx please.Is your 44 running at a similar speed to mine?

Mine will go to 4ghz though  Will ya 44 

Oh,do the temps on the p45 read low do you know? Heres my temps now,i dont know if its right or low.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

Your temps are right, and my E4400 can push 3.7GHz if I want to feed it volts  (about 1.6v, If I used water or something I would run that 24\7)  I'll run Everest in a bit. Supposed to be taking a shower (or been trying to since about 9:45am ) but people keep asking me things


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 22, 2008)

Mine needed 1.5625v for the 4ghz,i did try 1.6+ for over 4ghz but no go.Maybe in this board eh


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

Thats why I will get a tasty Wolfdale. 4GHz+ anyone @ 1.4v


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 22, 2008)

I would be able to do good things with a wolfie and this board i bet.If i get one we will have a fight on our hands bud


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

Bring it on


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 22, 2008)

good work , nice work team, you are doing well guys , i hope all threads be useful and include good information and knowledge with shearing experiences like this thread


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

Indeed there will  I'm gonna do a few things I need to do, then I'll take some Everest results and upload a pic. Then I@ll set to work on that BIOS settings explanation.

- Note to self; Bug the hell out of Asus about the non-working 400MHz FSB strap


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 22, 2008)

Heres 500fsb ketxxx 






Ram is at 1:1/2.2v,NB is at 1.3v all other settings on auto as before.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 22, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Heres 500fsb ketxxx
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Didnt know a 65nm was capable of 500FSB. nice one! Is it stable?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

Can you try the 400MHz FSB strap? I'd like to know if it works. Some say with the latest betas its working, but others say its not.. All I know is that my E4400 can handle quad-pumped FSB speeds of 1700MHz+ and the 400MHz FSB strap worked on my AW9D-Max and this E4400.. though I'm not sure if for the 400MHz strap to work on the P5Qs I actually need a CPU that runs a 400MHz strap natively.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 22, 2008)

It was benchable before at 500x8,i just wanted to see if it will do it in this board.I dont know how high i can go though because of my ram,its at 1000 now 1:1,so the higher i go the more flaky it may get.I have seen 600+fsb screenies of a p5q-e.

What ram speed options will i have at 400strap? i dunno how high i dare push this ram.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

^^


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 22, 2008)

How do i know which setting is on the 400 strap? forgive me if i seem a bit dense,there is loads of speed options on the ram speed option thing.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

Under "FSB strap to Northbridge" change it from auto to 400MHz, then try booting, even with everything else @ stock..


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 22, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Under "FSB strap to Northbridge" change it from auto to 400MHz, then try booting, even with everything else @ stock..



If its anything like mine the options for that are 1066,1333,1600.

Mines set on auto cus I have no idea what it means, lol!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

Options are likely based on your CPU yeah, in my case I have 200MHz (200x4 = 800) 266 (1066) 333 (1333) and 400 (1600)


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 22, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Options are likely based on your CPU yeah, in my case I have 200MHz (200x4 = 800) 266 (1066) 333 (1333) and 400 (1600)



I read somewhere that the higher the strap the lower performance cus it adjusts the NB latencies or something?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

Eh.. I guess technically that may be true as the higher the strap the lower the starting memory frequency, but memory latency itself isnt effected.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 22, 2008)

I did just try 550fsb with mem at 1066 on 400 strap,but it never posted.I think i need to devote more time to it,instead of just a quick test like that.It could well be it needs some other thing setting to get to 550.

I am gonna have a good old try tonite,at least i know it will do 500.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

Set everything to stock and manually set 400 strap. That way when you save and exit if it doesnt POST you know the strap is broken and you wont waste hours trying to get the board booting with a 400 strap.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok gimme 5,i will try it now.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 22, 2008)

Multi-x8
Fsb-333
Pci-e-101
Fsb strap-400
Dram freq-887
Vcore-1.36v
V NB-1.2v

So it seems it may work then?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

Seems so, perhaps the 400MHz strap is working and its my CPU that doesnt like running that strap on this mobo. The mind boggles as to why it wont run the 400 strap though as this chip can run 1700MHz all day long quad pumped FSB. Saying that though I had the same problem on the AW9D-Max only the polar opposite, instead of the strap for 1600MHz it wouldnt boot with the strap for 533MHz.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 22, 2008)

Now its at-






Multi-x8
Fsb-400-->3.2ghz
Pci-e-101
Fsb strap-400
Dram freq-1066
Vcore-1.36v
V NB-1.2v

still seemingly fine,booted to windows ok.

I read on xs that its the 1:1 setting that is dodgy,i think they say not to use it if you can.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

I set everything to stock, nothin :\ Maybe I'll play with dividers a bit more see if any work. Eitherway its buggy and Asus need to fix it. Amazing how when a BIOS is being born somebody doesn't have the common sence to sling a PC9600 kit of memory in and test all the dividers and NB strap paramaters. It would literally take like 5 mins tops.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 22, 2008)

Strange how it works on mine and not yours.Could you use some of the settings from my bios in yours?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

Everything is set up so the board should boot with a 400 strap no issues, it just doesnt work :\ Or seemingly doesnt work atm. I guess I'll only truely find out if the strap is borked when I put that E8200\400\500 in. The BIOS on the P5Q series is a bit fickle.

I'll post a Everest pic in next 30 mins or so, jus gotta walk Tasha. Shes a 2 year old Collie bounding with energy so either I walk her, or she keeps sticking her nose in my puter whenever I have to go clear the CMOS


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 22, 2008)

I made a switch for my bios reset,so i dont have to keep reaching in the case for it.

Its still on the 400 strap,seemingly fine.I am sorry it dont seem to work on yours,that could be a bummer if it dont work with a E8200\400\500.

I only ever run mine really high for benching,3.2ghz seems high enough for me.Maybe when i get a 4850 i might run it at 3.6ghz again.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

Theres the results I got. What verson of Everest you using? I'm using v4.5 and it doesn't recognise my P5Q Pro


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 22, 2008)

You'll be needing the beta version with p45 support.

http://rapidshare.com/files/131615255/everestultimate_build_1426_zyc4xlkn0gs.zip


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

Ah ok, downloading now. Weather I can be bothered to uninstall v4.5 and use the beta is another matter though


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 22, 2008)

Will you guys help me out OCing my e6600 later on today. I'm replacing it in the next few weeks but I want to see what it is capable of before I let her go (  , lol).

my new cooler should be waiting for me when I get home, so once its fitted.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

Sure, why not? Me and Tigger can play the good cop bad cop thing on you


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 22, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Sure, why not? Me and Tigger can play the good cop bad cop thing on you



lol.
It might even be that if I get a good clock and good temps that I dont even bother getting an E8500. Its not really worth £125 is it? Over my e6600 that is. I am changing my mind so much atm, last night I was set on a q9450 then this morn I think nah just get an e8500, now I'm thinking why dont I just stick with the e6600! Grrr.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 22, 2008)

I am like that sometimes,i was deciding to get a p45 board or a 4850,i think i made the right choice.

If anything i would say get a E8500.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 22, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> I am like that sometimes,i was deciding to get a p45 board or a 4850,i think i made the right choice.
> 
> If anything i would say get a E8500.



Just trying to work out, it would either be an e6600 at 3.6Ghz (hopefully) or an e8500 at 4Ghz.

If its not worth the extra, £125 -value of e6600. I dont know how much difference it will make in games. 400Mhz at an already high speed and 2mb cache. Wish I could try before I buy lol. Are there any benches about comparing this?


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 22, 2008)

Sod it, I'll get one, lol. I should be able to pay for it from the sale of my e6600 and 3870 anyway. Now if you see my thinking about changing my mind about the CPU again, slap me, lol!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

Here is a dirty copy and paste;

P5Q Pro BIOS options explanation.

Some of the options in this guide may differ slightly depending on the CPU you are using and BIOS revision. This guide is based on the 1004 beta BIOS for the P5Q Pro and covers the "Ai Tweaker" section of the BIOS.

Ai Overclock Tuner - Options are Auto or Manual. Set to Manual to be able to start OCing.

CPU Ratio - Specifies the minimum and maximum CPU multiplier available to your CPU. Adjusting this value changes your CPU clockspeed accordingly.

FSB Frequency - The default value of this will vary depending on your CPU. Can be raised in 1MHz incriments or a value can be keyed in directly.

PCI-E Frequency - This specifies the Perhiperhal Component Interconnect - Express frequency, default is 100MHz, maximum is 180MHz and can be raised in 
		     1MHz incriments.

FSB Strap to Northbridge - Specifies the NB strap to be used. Default value will vary between 200-400MHz. Changing this value also changes the dividers available for memory.

DRAM Frequency - Specifies the operating frequency of your memory. Default value will vary depending on your memory and CPU. Frequency will vary accordingly based on FSB and NB strap.

DRAM Timing Control - Allows you to manually specify timings for your memory. Setting these values too loose or too tight can cause your system to not POST, thus requiring a CMOS reset.

DRAM Static Read Control - Disabling this will in most cases enhance DRAM overclocking, best set to Disabled.

DRAM Read Training - Enables \ Disables memory data optimisations. Disabling this might help increase memory OCs.

MEM. OC Charger - This is some kind of Asus thing I believe which they claim can help boost memory performance. Options are Auto, Enabled or Disabled. Probably best left Enabled, pick your poision for yourself 		       based on your experiences with it enabled and disabled.

Ai Clock Twister - Specifies the DRAM data driving strength. Setting this to moderate is a good starting point. If your having memory related problems increasing \ decreasing this value might help, or indeed solve 		     your problem completely.

Ai Transaction Booster - Another Asus feature. Setting this to manual brings up the following sub-options for manual system performance configuration.
			Common Performance Level - Options are 1 - 31. The higher the value the better compatibility with your DRAM will be (supposedly). 						           						           Setting a lower level will (again, supposedly) enhance memory performance.
			Pull-in of chan A\B - The number of these options that appear depend on DRAM frequency and NB strap. Enabling these supposedly 					        						        "Enhances" DRAM on channels A and B. Beyond that I'm unsure as to what exactly these options are supposed to specifically do.

CPU Voltage - Does exactly what it says on the tin. Min - Max values are 0.85000v to 2.1000v respectively in incriments of 0.00625v. You can key in a value within this voltage rainge instead of having to hold "+" 	           down until the desired voltage comes up.

CPU PLL Voltage - Values range from 1.5v to 2.78v in 0.02v incriments. In a nutshell before anyone asks a CPU PLL is a low voltage differntial signal. Raising this may help stabilise high frequency FSBs on the 		      CPU.

FSB Termination Voltage - Values are 1.2v to 1.9v in 0.02v incriments. Essentially FSB termination sets the final line resistance in traces. Without this option there would be a lot of "noise" going on, increasing 			       FSB termination can reduce this noise, better calibrating things within the traces when overclocking. This is a largely hit and miss approach as theres no way of knowing the specification 			       for the circuit, so funnily enough the answer to if you should use this or not is play around, and use whatever works best.

DRAM Voltage - Another no-brainer. Does what it says on the tin. Options are 1.8v to 3.08v. Unless you happen to live in a sub-zero freezer setting voltages above 2.2v with passive cooling isn't a good idea, and 		  going above 2.4v isnt such a smart move with a fan blowing over your memory, either.

NB Voltage - Options are 1.1v to 2.26v in 0.02v incriments. No more than 1.4v should be required for FSBs in the range of 425 - 500MHz.

SB Voltage - Options are 1.1v to 1.4v in 0.02v incriments.

PCI-E \ SATA Voltage - Options are 1.5v to 1.8v. Theres no reason to raise this value above default other than if your trying to overclock the PCI-E bus.

Load Line Calibration - Best set to Enabled, this option directly helps improve Vdroop.

CPU \ PCI-E Spread Spectrum - Both options are best left Disabled. Setting them to enabled does nothing but help control EMI (Electro Magnetic Interference)

CPU \ NB Clock Skew - A method for generating clock signals, its an effortless way to try and gain more stability without the need to adjust the signal integrity of individual hardware components.

CPU Margin Enhancement - Present as of the 1004 beta BIOS. This option may allow for higher FSB frequencies when set to "Compatibility" on certain CPUs.

To see things in a more proper layout grab the attached file and open fullscreen in wordpad.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 22, 2008)

what boards are you guys using? the asus boards are having memory problems.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm using a P5Q Pro but I've modified its BIOS so it uses the memory table from the Premium, no issues here anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 22, 2008)

Mines a p5q-e,no probs with my ss pc8500 tracers.I tested earlier too,it did 500fsb


----------



## Chewy (Jul 22, 2008)

GOGOGO I like the competition lol. I see you've moved on to a bigger n better board Tigger 600fsb :O  the highest stable on the premium was like 480 right?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 22, 2008)

mine has been booting at 630mhz FSB no problem but my memory wont run over 1500mhz no matter what.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 22, 2008)

I doubt if i could get mine that high,you need great ram for that i guess,1200 is 600fsb@1:1.

I did the 500 with just vcore and ram voltages set,the rest on auto.I will have to dibble a bit get it higher,'pends on my ram though.

The raid setup on this board is sweet.My plug in hdd hot swaps fine with this board,just did not work really at all in the p5k-prem.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 22, 2008)

mine is DDR3.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, I messed with the 400MHz FSB strap and its not entirely broken, works with 1:1 but the other 2 dividers are borked. Emailed Asus about it so lets hope they wing me a new beta BIOS.


----------



## resutoran (Jul 23, 2008)

hey i have the E8400 and P5Q-E.. I'm running 450 FSB with just memory at 2.1 and rest on auto.  When you want 1:1 do you just set the strap to 1333 / 4 = 333 because the of the CPU?  That'll give it 1:1 ram ratio?  Thanks


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 23, 2008)

The first option in the memory frequency list within the BIOS is always 1:1.


----------



## resutoran (Jul 23, 2008)

what exactly does Northbridge Strap do?  I have it at Auto atm.  Also I have a pair of OCz PC6400 thats not going above 900... and its at 2.2 v.. how far do you think i should push it 2.5?  would that blow it up? lol


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, here is my screenshot with my P45 Asus P5Q Deluxe board.

Anyway I can get a moded BIOS so I can get away from this DDR2-951 speed? The next jump up is like 11xx and I cant post.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 23, 2008)

im in im getting a e7200ES and biostar I45 (soon)


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 23, 2008)

How are you guys using unlocked beta's of Everest? I have an older version (non-beta) that is unlocked but it doesnt support my mobo.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 23, 2008)

Biostar p45 ... whadday thing for teh xfire one?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 23, 2008)

I bought everest,so mine has a real key in it.there is a link on the everest forum for betas.

http://www.lavalys.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=3267

It will only function as a trial,without a real key though.

Nice to see some others joining us in our p45 oc'ing adventures 

This board has redeemed itself,my sata 2.5" caddy actually hotswaps in this board.It would take 15 mins for windows to see the drive on the p5k-premium,in this board,it sees it as fast as a usb drive.And it is much faster on sata than external as usb.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 23, 2008)

resutoran; See post #43

CrAsHnBuRnXp; Dont tell me Deluxe owners want me to do a mBIOS as well now


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> resutoran; See post #43
> 
> CrAsHnBuRnXp; Dont tell me Deluxe owners want me to do a mBIOS as well now





Can you do anything with fan q fan?  Anyway of knowing what voltage it puts through. It doesnt really slow them down that much.

What sort of stuff can you do in your mBIOS's?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 23, 2008)

I can basically do anything with the tools I have for an AMI BIOS but there are some things that are locked out, Q-Fan is probably one of them. Q-Fan probably adjusts from 12v down to around 10v, hence why their not slowed down as much as on other boards.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> I can basically do anything with the tools I have for an AMI BIOS but there are some things that are locked out, Q-Fan is probably one of them. Q-Fan probably adjusts from 12v down to around 10v, hence why their not slowed down as much as on other boards.



Any chance you could have a look if you get a minute, even if you cant change it can you see the voltages it uses.

Also why does the Chassis fans work with q fan, but a 3 pin CPU fan doesnt?? whats the difference!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 23, 2008)

Maybe something to do with the 4th(blue) wire,anyone any idea what the blue wire does? any way to find out?.

I discovered while reading up last night that the -pro does not support 16gb of ram,i dont suppose it will matter really but 16gb would be awesome bragging rights


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 23, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Maybe something to do with the 4th(blue) wire,anyone any idea what the blue wire does? any way to find out?.
> 
> I discovered while reading up last night that the -pro does not support 16gb of ram,i dont suppose it will matter really but 16gb would be awesome bragging rights



Yeah the 4th wire is PWM, is another way of controlling fan speeds. But what gets me is that the mobo can control case fans with 3pin, but not a cpu fan with 3 pin. WTF!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 23, 2008)

Maybe because of the blue wire on the cpu fan connector,the motherboard can only control that fan using the pwm wire,and not using the red power wire on the other connectors? just an idea.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 23, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Maybe because of the blue wire on the cpu fan connector,the motherboard can only control that fan using the pwm wire,and not using the red power wire on the other connectors? just an idea.



Suppose.
Well it doesnt matter now anyway. The zerotherm is going back. I have ordered a Xigmatek S1283 like I should have done in the first place. That has PWM anyway.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 23, 2008)

To answer all of the above - its just how the BIOS is programmed  The Pro with my mBIOS may well be capable of supporting 16GB memory, everything like that is stored in the memory tables, and as the memory table my mBIOS uses is from the Premium and the Premium certainly does support 16GB, things are looking good. Just dont quote my word as gospel that my mBIOS supports 16GB RAM, for obvious reasons I cant test that out  Theres just a good likelyhood my mBIOS allows 16GB. On a hardware level the Pro can support 16GB as well due to its 8 phase power design.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 23, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> CrAsHnBuRnXp; Dont tell me Deluxe owners want me to do a mBIOS as well now



Only if you dont mind and if it would be beneficial to me in any way.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 23, 2008)

It probably would benefit you yeah. The memory table from the Premium rocks. Check the mBIOS thread for it in bout 15 mins.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 23, 2008)

Would the premium BIOS screw me up in anyway or change the way my board overclocks? (makes it worse)


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 23, 2008)

Nah, if anything it'll make it better - much better  the changes I'm making to these mBIOS versions are the same as done for my latest P5Q Pro mBIOS


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 24, 2008)

Cool. 

Link me when its finished. Ill give it a go. 

Hopefully it wont blow up my BIOS chip.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 24, 2008)

is my p5q3 dlx using a mbios?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 24, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> is my p5q3 dlx using a mbios?



 

I dont even know if mine is!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 24, 2008)

Go check the P5Q thread CrAsHnBuRnXp, its uploaded


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 24, 2008)

Just had a thought.. I think us P5Qers will like this one.

CHALLENGE!!

To all you X48 owners out there who are all smug thinking their chipset is better than the P45, us P5Qers challenge YOU to beat us in our max. FSB contest! Up for it?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 24, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Go check the P5Q thread CrAsHnBuRnXp, its uploaded



Will do!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 24, 2008)

With new BIOS update courtesy of Ketxxx here is my CPU-z validation:

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=393251


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 24, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Just had a thought.. I think us P5Qers will like this one.
> 
> CHALLENGE!!
> 
> To all you X48 owners out there who are all smug thinking their chipset is better than the P45, us P5Qers challenge YOU to beat us in our max. FSB contest! Up for it?



count me in. i just beat myself. my P5Q3 dlx just KILLED my maximus's scores. no matter what ANYONE says... dual 16x slots dont do any better as of now with 2x3870x2's then the dual 8x slots on my p45 board. p45 ROCKS!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 24, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> With new BIOS update courtesy of Ketxxx here is my CPU-z validation:
> 
> http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=393251



Looks pretty good. What is that? Something like 100MHz better CPU OC isnt it?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 24, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Looks pretty good. What is that? Something like 100MHz better CPU OC isnt it?



Yeah...to bad it wasnt stable.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 25, 2008)

Aw that sucks  I know the feeling though I couldn't run 425 FSB fully stable so to keep most the bandwidth I had to fall all the way back to 340FSB with a mem frequency of 1088MHz


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 25, 2008)

I still cant get my ram above 9xx.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks like your RAM just doesnt have anymore to give  Your last hope would be spdtool to edit the timings in the modules spd data.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 25, 2008)

Ive had this ram over 1000MHz before on my x38 and 780i. Hmmm......


----------



## ENIAC (Jul 25, 2008)

Would like your thoughts on this one. Q9450 on a Pro with 438 FSB and vCore 1.275. I figured I was getting close when ExpressGate menu popped up. For grins, I went into ExpressGate and surfed for an hour or so. It was rock stable. I then tried to boot Vista 64 and it locked. So I nudged vCore up… crashed... and up… and up… finally at 1.33125 Vista was stable. Why such a vast difference between O/Ss?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 25, 2008)

Vista puts a lot more demand on the system than EG. 1.33v isnt that much still.


----------



## ENIAC (Jul 26, 2008)

Agree 1.33125 V is not horrible, but it would be nice to have the extra 56 mV headroom, not to mention ~3C lower load temps. 

Sure Vista is a big bloated O/S versus Linux, but at the end of the day, both O/S kernals are using the very same H/W in the same way, right?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 26, 2008)

A lot of factors are involved. Vista puts much more stress on the CPU than EG due to all the things going on in the background, the way voltage is regulated on the board (Vdroop), etc. At the end of the day 1.27v > 1.33v is nothing for absolute stability and only +3c load temps.


----------



## ENIAC (Jul 27, 2008)

Thx for 1004 Ket. (Previously on 0506). I just pushed it up to 400 FSB 3.2GHz with a vCore of 1.168 V. On the previous BIOS it required 1.176 V, not hugh but trending in the right direction!
 

I'll take it up to 438 FSB when I get a chance.

One quick question, were there any changes to the BIOS which would have effected Tcase? Seems like my Tcase is indicating too low. Previously it was 5C under core temp, now its more like 15C.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 27, 2008)

Heres a little push i did this morning,all i did really was set the vcore to 1.45v,the nb to 1.3 and the mem at 1:1.











later i am gonna try and see if the 6750 will do 4ghz in this board.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 27, 2008)

@ ENIAC: Yes, Asus changed the temp. detect formula in the beta, so blame them for that. Unless its more accurate, in which case good job Asus 

@ Tigger: 1.3v on your NB for 480FSB?  you should be able to hit 500 with 1.2v.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 27, 2008)

I will try lowering it to 1.2v then,i did the 500x6 with it on 1.3v.It needed 1.5625vcore for 4ghz before so i am quite pleased it seems ok at 3.8/1.45vcore,just a little test though,the weather is too warm to run it at this all the time now.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 27, 2008)

Yup, thats one huge advantage with 45nm.. generates next to no heat realy as long as you dont go above 1.42v or so, with a 45nm that kind of voltage buys you some serious speed.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 27, 2008)

It was at 1.2vnb  I tried 500x8 with the vcore at 1.525v,no post,it just shows how right you are about getting a 45nm chip,i guess its gonna need more juice to reach 500x8 like it did before.I will give it a try tonight,i am pretty sure this board will do it,it is just my chip that needs high vcore for 4ghz.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 28, 2008)

Makes you feel like your puter is steam powered if its not running 4GHz like all these younger whippersnappers doesnt it


----------



## danszczerba (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi guys, i was wondering-with CPUZ, it says i have an E8400, 3,0GHz. BUT core speed is showing 1.973MHz-is there something I'm not understanding? Everset also says I have an E8400, 2000MHz-are these the idle speeds being measured? I have no idea-help me out please?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 28, 2008)

Run something like super Pi with the CPU-z window open and see if the clocks raise while its running. If not you need to go into BIOS and set the CPU to run the way you want it to!

Most motherboards run something called speed step in the bios stock. This is my assumption of your issue!


----------



## danszczerba (Jul 28, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Run something like super Pi with the CPU-z window open and see if the clocks raise while its running. If not you need to go into BIOS and set the CPU to run the way you want it to!
> 
> Most motherboards run something called speed step in the bios stock. This is my assumption of your issue!



ok, thanks-i will check on that after work.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 28, 2008)

Seems as though EIST and\or C1E is coming into play, automatically throttling the CPU when its not under heavy use. If you dont like this feature (and most dont seem to like it out of who I have spoken to) just go into BIOS and disable both EIST and C1E.


----------



## danszczerba (Jul 28, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Seems as though EIST and\or C1E is coming into play, automatically throttling the CPU when its not under heavy use. If you dont like this feature (and most dont seem to like it out of who I have spoken to) just go into BIOS and disable both EIST and C1E.



EIST? C1E? are these shown in bios exactly like this? or are they known under a different name? I am currently using bios 0506(your mbios1004 will be installed when i get my new 1066 ram)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 28, 2008)

They should be called that,in cpu options i think.


----------



## danszczerba (Jul 28, 2008)

man, are you guys fast with the replies-i love this forum


----------



## danszczerba (Jul 28, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Seems as though EIST and\or C1E is coming into play, automatically throttling the CPU when its not under heavy use. If you dont like this feature (and most dont seem to like it out of who I have spoken to) just go into BIOS and disable both EIST and C1E.



are you talking about this ASUS SIX ENGINE energy saving function? Is this function useful? or is it just a advertising ploy? if i don't need it, how can i turn it off?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 28, 2008)

EIST and C1E are CPU features, which is why you need to look for the options in the BIOS. The 6 Engine thing IMO is crap, to disable that just uninstall the software for it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 28, 2008)

Its in advanced/cpu configuration.

C1E support-disable
Cpu tm function-disable
Intel speedstep-disable


The rest should be ok.


----------



## danszczerba (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks peeps


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 28, 2008)

look at this beast! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131326

if only it were ddr3.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 29, 2008)

any pointers in here to work out why i am getting random bsods?

fsb---------------------------400
FSB Strap to North Bridge:----400
PCI-E Frequency:--------------101
Dram Freq--------------------1066
Dram timing control--------manual
cas latency---------------------5
dram ras to cas delay-----------5
dram ras precharge--------------5
dram ras activate--------------16
ras to ras delay-------------auto
row refresh cycle time-------auto
read to precharge time-------auto
---------------------------------
read to write delay----------auto
write to read delay----------auto
write to read delay(s)-------auto
write to read delay(d)-------auto
read to read delay(s)--------auto
read to read delay(d)--------auto
write to write delay(s)------auto
write to write delay(s)------auto
write to write delay(d)------auto
---------------------------------
write to pre delay-----------auto
read to pre delay------------auto
pre to pre delay-------------auto
all pre to act delay---------auto
--------------------------------
DRAM Static Read Controlisabled
DRAM Read Training:----------Auto
MEM. OC Charger:-------------Auto
AI Clock Twister:------------Auto
AI Transaction Booster:------auto
---------------------------------
CPU Voltage:--------------1.4250V
All CPU GTL Voltage Reference:Auto
CPU PLL Voltage:-------------auto
FSB Termination Voltage:-----1.3v
DRAM Voltage:----------------2.2v
NB Voltage:-----------------1.20v
NB GTL Reference:------------Auto
SBridge Voltage:------------1.10v
PCIE SATA Voltage:-----------auto

Load Line Calibration:---disabled
CPU Spread Spectrum:-----Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum:----Disabled
CPU Clock Skew:--------------auto
NB Clock Skew:---------------auto

Advanced CPU Settings: All Disabled except execute bit disable

My ram is single sided tracers pc8500 and they are on the boards qvl.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 29, 2008)

DRAM static read: Disable or auto
DRAM read training: Disable
MEM OC charger: Enable
Ai clock twister: Try moderate, light or lighter
SB voltage: 1.2v
NB voltage: 1.3\4v
Load line calibration: Enable


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks,i will try them settings.

I had these-
MEM. OC Charger:-------------Auto
AI Clock Twister:------------Auto
AI Transaction Booster:------auto

on their lowest settings,then i put them on auto and ran memtst,it passed 1 full test and i got 1 error on test 4 on the second pass.The ram is a few weeks old,that i got back from an rma.I have not ran it higher than 1066/2.2v since i got it back.It is pc8500 single sided tracers-BL12864AL1065.8FE5

Before i put them settings on auto,i ran mem test and it had loads of errors straight away nearly.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 29, 2008)

Thats the only bad thing with the P5Q boards, their right bastards when it comes to memory. My mBIOS sorts a large proportion of those issues out, but will never be able to fully fix the problems until Asus release a mature BIOS.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi there buds 

I am switching my tracers for these-http://www.crucial.com/uk/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=BL2KIT12864AA106A

This is the last chance for crucial,if these fuck up then i will buy something else.

Are these any good ketxxx?-http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials...gCartAdd&productId=26802&context=superSpecial i may buy some of these too for backup.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 30, 2008)

Dont buy Patriot, they do not like the P5Q boards at all. Buying Geil, G.Skill, Corsair or Kingston are the way to go.


----------



## Dajackal (Aug 1, 2008)

With Ketxxx's modified bios.

At 4ghz i get random bluescreens in windows....


----------



## ENIAC (Aug 2, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> EIST and C1E are CPU features, which is why you need to look for the options in the BIOS. The 6 Engine thing IMO is crap, to disable that just uninstall the software for it.



I used the EPU-6 Engine app as an instrument. In the turbo mode, under settings, as you know you can slide the % OC up, which basically only increases your FSB (as far as I could tell). With that, I was able to quickly baseline my system to know how far I could push the FSB with stock vCore, etc. I use wPrime between % bumps for a very quick stress test, not perfect but quick. So maybe the EPU-6 Engine app saved me 4 or 5 boots.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 3, 2008)

To anyone else with a p5q-XXXX board,i have been reading on XS forum and the p5q-xxx boards seem to overvolt settings which are set on auto,you need to set them 2 notches above auto to stop it.You really should not have any voltage settings on auto with these boards.

Read more here-
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...189437&page=68


----------



## Gonzoid (Aug 4, 2008)

I read the above last night as I was into my 8th hour of p95 testing @ 8x500 with everything set to AUTO.  Needless to say, I put a hold on that test.  I had a nice baseline going, but of couse it went poof upon manually setting voltages.  I just finished 2hrs each of OCCT CPU/RAM/Mix and it was stable, but BSOD's with Hyper PI 32M testing.  Could you folks point me toward what to tweak from here?  

Ket's m1004 (huge thanks for saving me from having to fight with Asus betas)
AI Overclock tuner: MANUAL
CPU Ratio Setting: 
FSB Strap to North Bridge: AUTO
FSB Frequency: 500
PCI-E Frequency: 101
DRAM Frequency: Auto
DRAM Timing Control: Auto (the below is what bios set them to)

1st Information :

CAS# Latency: 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 5
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 18
RAS# to RAS# Delay : 3
Row Refresh Cycle Time: 52
Write Recovery Time: 6
Read to Precharge Time: 3

2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): 8
Write to Read Delay (S): 3
WRITE to READ Delay (D): 5
READ to READ Delay (S): 4
READ to READ Delay (D): 6
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): 4
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): 6

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay: 14
READ to PRE Delay: 5
PRE to PRE Delay: 1
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: 6
ALL PRE to REF Delay: 6
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Read Training: AUTO
MEM. OC Charger: lighter
AI Clock Twister: AUTO
AI Transaction Booster: AUTO (sets PL to 13)


CPU Voltage: 1.38125
CPU GTL Voltage Reference: AUTO
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.52
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.22
DRAM Voltage: 2.02
NB Voltage: 1.24
SB Voltage: AUTO
PCIE SATA Voltage: AUTO

Load Line Calibration: Disabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew : AUTO
NB Clock Skew : AUTO
CPU Margin Enhancement:  Optimized

Advanced CPU Settings
CPU Ratio Setting: 8.0
C1E Suppport: Disabled
Max CPUID Value Limit: Disabled
Intel® Virtualization Tech: Disabled
CPU TM Function: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Disabled


What should I do with GTL vref/SB v/PCIE SATA v or can those be left on manual?  I also disabled Load-Line Calibration after reading the last 10-15 pages of the above thread and am generally leaning toward leaving it that way.  Once I get voltages dialed in, I guess the memory tweaking can begin.  Would I maybe benefit more moving to 9x multi to possibly extract more from the RAM?  9x450 looks like I'd have 1068/1112 options available where 8x500 looks to leave me stuck 1000 (or does FSB rule all?).  I ask as this Mushkin is reported to run nicely 1150-ish with proprer tweaking.

I've only had this rig set up for a few days and am getting the tweaking out of the way now before it becomes my only system.  I'd like to ensure stability while extracting as much goodness as possible first.  I ask your patience with me on this endeavor.  I've OC'd my systems in the past, but since I only get to build one every few years (my current rig is a speedy Socket 754 build  ), I get to relearn it each time.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 5, 2008)

Dajackal said:


> With Ketxxx's modified bios.
> 
> At 4ghz i get random bluescreens in windows....



My mBIOS fixes things, not creates miracles


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 5, 2008)

Gonzoid said:


> I read the above last night as I was into my 8th hour of p95 testing @ 8x500 with everything set to AUTO.  Needless to say, I put a hold on that test.  I had a nice baseline going, but of couse it went poof upon manually setting voltages.  I just finished 2hrs each of OCCT CPU/RAM/Mix and it was stable, but BSOD's with Hyper PI 32M testing.  Could you folks point me toward what to tweak from here?
> 
> Ket's m1004 (huge thanks for saving me from having to fight with Asus betas)
> AI Overclock tuner: MANUAL
> ...



Leave as much as possible on auto. General findings from a lot of people is that less is more with the P5Q series.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey, will you guys give me a hand Ocing my CPU at the weekend? (Dont really have time in the week.  )

here is what I'm aiming for:

E6600 @ 3.6Ghz
Mobo FSB: 1600FSB
Ram @ 1:1 , 800Mhz 4-4-4-12 (thats what its rated for anyway)

I know to set Ram voltage to 2.1v, but other than that I have no idea, how to get it stable with good voltages. 

i know a fair amount about computers, but pretty much jacksh*t about OCing, lol.

Cheers!


----------



## Dajackal (Aug 5, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> My mBIOS fixes things, not creates miracles




This says otherwise 
42 degrees celcius idle
56 degrees celcius load


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 5, 2008)

Says otherwise how? Sorry I dont have telepathic abilities to know what your system was doing before the mBIOS 

ED - Nermind just seen your previous post, ok I admit, my mBIOS does seem to create some miracles


----------



## Dajackal (Aug 5, 2008)

Well before your bios it didn't go higher than 3.6ghz...
My pc wouldnt even boot if i was going any higher than the 3,6ghz, sometimes i had to use the CPR function to revive it..


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 6, 2008)

Copy and paste jobby;



			
				ket said:
			
		

> Alright for anyone wondering I have just flashed to vanilla 1104 beta for the P5Q Pro myself for testing, Asus have certainly made some big internal changes it seems, the board now boots @ PC8000 speeds off the bat. As most will know, the P5Q series below the Premium had issues doing this. So anyone having memory problems I advise you give this BIOS a shot. I will of course be doing an mBIOS 1104 in due time.


----------



## bigspud (Aug 7, 2008)

any 1104 for plain old p5q ?, using 1004 still has mem problems.


----------



## cp# (Aug 7, 2008)

Running 1104 BIOS on a P5Q Pro

E8400 at 400x9 Prime stable at 1.25V.  Will try 444x9 at 1.3V tomorrow.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 7, 2008)

just got my new ballistix,they are-BL12864AA106A.8FE5,they are rated at 2.0v now not 2.2v.My machine has been perfectly stable with the single gb stick of pc6400 reaper hpc,so lets see if i get lots of random bsods with these.

I will let them rest for a couple of days then give them a push.They are running at 1066mhz/2.0v/1:1 on the 400 divider.The closest i can get to 1066 on the 333 divider is 9 or 800 something,and on the 266 divider 1003.

EDIT-new p5q-e bios is up,P5Q-E BIOS V1103 Enhance the compatibility with certain memory.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2008)

Youknow I just noticed, *72* downloads for that P5Q Pro BIOS options explanation and not a single thanks.. ungreatful cheapy bastards... People wonder why I don't go into nowhere near as much detail as I used to


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Youknow I just noticed, *72* downloads for that P5Q Pro BIOS options explanation and not a single thanks.. ungreatful cheapy bastards... People wonder why I don't go into nowhere near as much detail as I used to



You'll get a thanks from me on the Dlx one once boot logo is sorted. 

You had any luck with that yet?


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2008)

TBH I think you need to clear your CMOS, I see no reason why the boot logo shouldnt appear.


----------



## rakee18 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey ketxxx I think you can help me overclock my E4400 to 3.2Ghz 400 Mhz FSB and btw I have a P5q pro. Can you?


----------



## drf (Aug 9, 2008)

*my p5qPRO with ket's mbios 1104*

i reached 400 fsb with q6600 after mbios 1104
probably my adata extreme 1066+ is working now


----------



## rakee18 (Aug 9, 2008)

Where are you ket?


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 9, 2008)

lol, Ketxxx does not make a post in 28 hours and people get worried. 

Edit: Rakee fill out your System Specs in User CP so we can see what hardware your running when we try to help. I have a P5E  not a P5Q-E so I will probably not be very useful.


----------



## rakee18 (Aug 9, 2008)

GSG-9 said:


> lol, Ketxxx does not make a post in 28 hours and people get worried.
> 
> Edit: Rakee fill out your System Specs in User CP so we can see what hardware your running when we try to help. I have a P5E  not a P5Q-E so I will probably not be very useful.



Done!


----------



## jrherras_iii (Aug 10, 2008)

I can reach 3.8ghz in both 1004 and 1104 mBios using air. ram @ 1088mhz


----------



## jrherras_iii (Aug 10, 2008)

Im still finding the right voltages for 4ghz


----------



## rakee18 (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice Rig


----------



## drf (Aug 10, 2008)

i bought p5q pro to get better overclocking 
but my old p5b p965 chipset boards benchmark results were better
i suppose its about p5b's stable bios
i hope in the near future latest and stable bios of p5q pro will give better oc benchmark results


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 11, 2008)

Ok people are reporting all kinds of things with mBIOS 1104. To help me keep track of things say what your max CPU\memory\FSB frequency was prior to mBIOS 1104, and what it is with mBIOS 1104.


----------



## OldBloke (Aug 13, 2008)

Here's a big "thank you" for this thread and also for Ketxxx's thread about his modded BIOS for the Asus P5Q Pro.

I've ordered the gear in my System Specs list, including P5Q Pro and Q9450. It should all arrive in a few days. I don't have any experience with overclocking but I want to get the best performance I can from this new hardware so this thread will be a great help.

I'll post again in a week or so to let you know what OC results I get and whether the 4 sticks of Patriot ram work with it. I'll test both the standard 1104 and modded 1104 BIOS.

Thanks again for posting so much useful info.
Alan


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 13, 2008)

NP m8  If you can cancel the order on the Patriot memory and buy some Kingston, Geil, OCZ or G.Skill. The P5Q boards absolutely hate Patriot memory from my experiences and will not even POST with the memory.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 13, 2008)

These new ballistix pc8500's have been totally fine for a week at 1066/2.0v,no bsods or anything at all.

Oh and i got my gainward HD4850 today yaaaaaaay


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 13, 2008)

lol, like a kid in a sweetshop  I'm considering a 4870, but need to shift my 3870s first. I like the 3870s, for me even just one runs everything max settings good performance, even in Crysis. However I really don't want to mess around switching to a bigger case and all the hassle involved with "the move".


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 13, 2008)

I got 11700 on 3d06,with my card stock and chip at 3.2ghz.And P6000 on 3dmark vantage at the same settings.

I had to screw my 3850 with a 810core and 1000 mem to squeeze 11400 on 06,never tried vantage with the 3850.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 13, 2008)

11.4k is great for a 3850. My 3870 hybrid (uses GDDR3) @ 850\2GHz returns a nice punchy 11.9k. Even @ stock (780\1.8GHz) I got a nice score, smidge over 11k in 3dm06.


----------



## ace80 (Aug 15, 2008)

Where are all the guys with p45 ddr3 setups?
I've finally got a stable P5Q3 Deluxe after swapping out OCZ 1800mhz rams for Corsair XMS3 1600mhz . Does anybody have oc results to share (cpu or mem)?

Here's a quick oc to prove it can be done! 






Looking forward to more results being posted, i feel like i'm the only one with this board, lol.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 15, 2008)

Everybody sticks with DDR2 because the P45 is picky enough with that, nevermind DDR3


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 15, 2008)

P45 has a flawed memory controller. my 1600mhz ddr3 runs around 1600mhz on my p5q3 but nowhere near the 21XXmhz that i have had them run on another non-p45 board. 

ketxxx.... mod the p5q3's bios already. we need it.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 15, 2008)

ICH10R isn't flawed, its ICH9R with a few minor revisions.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 15, 2008)

the NB's mem controller is flawed. intel has released documents that say that. they cant find a fix though.


----------



## ace80 (Aug 15, 2008)

Fits try bios 1303 as posted on XS or asus forums!!

Tried getting 2000mhz stable on 1201 but got as far as desktop then restart, now with 1303....






I know timings are crap so thats what i'm gonna plat with next 
Thankyou Kensek for the bios


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 15, 2008)

1303? havent seen it. send it to me!

your timmings are WAY too high for 2000mhz man. voltage needs to be around 2.04v with 9-9-9-27 @ 2000mhz. mine do 9-8-8-21 @ 2000 with 2.04 though.


----------



## ace80 (Aug 15, 2008)

Here you go.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> the NB's mem controller is flawed. intel has released documents that say that. they cant find a fix though.




i'd like to see those documents. Most ailments the P45 had are now resolved. The ailments it did have were nothing surprising and anyone who thought they would have zero problems on such a new chipset are very naive.


----------



## OldBloke (Aug 17, 2008)

Ketxxx advised me to cancel my order for Patriot ram but it was too late - already paid for and shipped.

I have total 8gb ram - two paired kits of Patriot PDC24G6400LLK PC2-6400 2GBX2 LL EPP 4-4-4-12 800Mz. The Patriot website recommends 2.2V.

With the original BIOS which came with the board, and default BIOS settings, it wouldn't post with 2 or 4 sticks of RAM installed, but it did boot with only one stick and I was able to install Vista HP 64 bit. I flashed the BIOS with the modified 1104 and increased the RAM voltage and NB voltage. Then it was a able to boot into Vista with all 4 sticks installed.

With 4 sticks of ram, Vista64 seemed to run OK but I would get an occasional BSOD so I removed 2 sticks (kept two sticks plugged into the two yellow sockets). Now it's running Vista64 very well with no BSODs or lockups.

So it seems it will take quite a lot of work and experimenting to be able to use all 8gb of ram. I'm completely new to tweaking all these parameters in the BIOS so I'd be grateful for any tips for settings to try. My aim is not to overclock for benchmarks, I just want to get it stable with 4 sticks of RAM (with good performance for 3D apps if possible).


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 17, 2008)

i found a quick fix for DDR3 boards with the p45.... 

underclock your ram and tighten the timings up. you can almost use the same settings as the ddr2 guys are using. i have mine benching at 1290mhz 5-4-4-12 @ 1.6v and no problems at all.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 17, 2008)

OldBloke said:


> Ketxxx advised me to cancel my order for Patriot ram but it was too late - already paid for and shipped.
> 
> I have total 8gb ram - two paired kits of Patriot PDC24G6400LLK PC2-6400 2GBX2 LL EPP 4-4-4-12 800Mz. The Patriot website recommends 2.2V.
> 
> ...



I shall try to be accurate in this response... but I'm currently quite hung over after a b'day night out 

Anyway, for ur memory try changing timings to 5-5-5-18 and see if you still get BSODs with all 4 stivks.


----------



## OldBloke (Aug 19, 2008)

I spoke too soon when I said it was stable with only two sticks of ram. After a couple of random BSODs I reduced it to only one stick and it still does an occasional BSOD and doesn't pass a test with HCI MemTest, no matter what settings I try in the BIOS. The "4-4-4-12" claimed for this ram is a bad joke, it won't even work at 5-5-5-18.

So I decided to get some ram listed in Asus's QVL, which is a very limited choice if you want items with a tick in every column, A B C (which seems a good idea because I want it to work in dual channel mode with either 2 or 4 sticks and also work reliably as one stick alone, just in case that's necessary for trouble shooting).

So I hope you will all heed Ketxxx's warning not to use Patriot RAM on a P5Q Pro motherboard.

The one which has given me so much trouble is 
Patriot PDC24G6400LLK PC2-6400 2GBX2 LL EPP 4-4-4-12

Seems it was a bad idea to get ram which the maker says needs 2.2 volts. I'm replacing it with some G.Skill ram which they say needs 1.8 ~ 1.9 volts.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 19, 2008)

^ Same kit as I tried.. Just barely worked @ 800MHz on a Asus Crosshair. Only mobo I ever had that kit running properly on was a AW9D-Max, which ironically isn't a board that uses an nvidia chipset.


----------



## jrherras_iii (Aug 31, 2008)

this is bios 1104 stable I can't reach 500  fsb on previous mbios


----------



## cdawall (Aug 31, 2008)

lol my garbage P45 is getting an amazing 375 FSB woot for ECS


----------



## Kursah (Aug 31, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Ketxxx,do you think we could have a table or summat to describe aaaaallllll the settings in the overclocking section? I dont even understand some of them.



+1

Definately interested in seeing this, I am recieving an Asus P5Q Deluxe I got for a screaming deal...it'll be my return to Asus...this DFI was my gap board, great board, but I wanna play with some P45 OC-ing! Just wondering if ya got around to that description/setting table yet ket!


----------



## vazovskiiii (Sep 7, 2008)

hallo here is my best result with p5q non pro and team xtreem pc 8000 




so i'd like to ask ketzzz 
is it posiblle to install p5q-e bios on p5q non pro?
with crossflashing 
i have seen p5q-e bios so there is lot of overclocking features so i;d like to have this features in my bios my results would be better i think 
or p5q3 deluxe bios on non pro


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll be in here a lot from next week, my XFX 790i Ultra is about to be RMA'd for a corrupt BIOS so until I get that sorted and returned, I have ordered the P5Q3 Deluxe as a stop gap.....nice to see you guys doing some serious work, I hope to contribute soon!  I have a brand spanking new Q9650 to go in her when she arrives


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 7, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I'll be in here a lot from next week, my XFX 790i Ultra is about to be RMA'd for a corrupt BIOS so until I get that sorted and returned, I have ordered the P5Q3 Deluxe as a stop gap.....nice to see you guys doing some serious work, I hope to contribute soon!  I have a brand spanking new Q9650 to go in her when she arrives



haha! good luck. it's a pain in the ass.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> haha! good luck. it's a pain in the ass.



I think the only board in recent times I have bought that overclocked like a demon out of the box without any anomolies to sort was the gigabyte x38 DQ6.......in fact I had a P35 Anus premium Black pearl and that caused me weeks of headaches before I got it to where I wanted it to be....I like a challenge!


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 8, 2008)

Whew!  What PITA this M/B is (P5Q Pro).  Mucho, mucho thanks to Ket and Tigger and all the others that have contributed to this forum.  I'm currently at 3.9 GHz, 432 FSB and climbing.  All on stock air cooling.


----------



## JT Ho (Sep 10, 2008)

Ket, 
While I wait on the XS mods to activate me ? I thought I would say Many Many Thanks for your bios modding efforts  
My P5Q premium and 9550 loves 1306m . 
I gained 383mhz (3230 to 3613 ) at the same vcore 1.23125  
JT


----------



## jrherras_iii (Sep 10, 2008)

500 fsb more stable on vista 64bit and loves my new memory adata


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 12, 2008)

First day with my new P5Q-E...Old P5K-E could only manage 3.4GHz at 1.44v. This board "very nicee"Borat


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 12, 2008)

Fit, there is a Beta Bios release (1402) for the P5Q3 tested by some in XS with some success, lower volts required for CPU not sure about memory progress though, mine is in the PC, ust got some cabling work to do now but I will be up and running by the morning and i will be testing it.......


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 14, 2008)

Fit....I see what you mean, take a look at my last post here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=975265#post975265

I need some suggested settings off you for jacking this monster up a bit, I havent got a clue with this strange friggin thing!


----------



## drf (Sep 14, 2008)

jrherras_iii said:


> 500 fsb more stable on vista 64bit and loves my new memory adata



i ve the same memory and i reached 450 with my 6600 and memory at 450 (4-4-4-12)
adata extreme 1066+


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 6, 2008)

damn this thread died on TPU. the XS one is still kickin though.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 6, 2008)

Kind of a bummer man...it buzzed decently for a little while. I'm kind of curious to see what they'll post up in this thread in the future as I wouldn't mind seeing what else they have in store for my board!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 6, 2008)

i still want to see some bios settings for high OCed chips. like 5ghz and higher. no one seems to care about that though.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 6, 2008)

I would care if I was under water lol! Seems to be a pretty rare find to get a chip that can run 5.0 under air! I'd like to see you take your chip to 6.0+ tho!

At least our boards have the overvoltage jumpers, prolly would be handy in that event I would imagine....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 6, 2008)

i think i need to get my LN2 going again. then i can do 6ghz.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 6, 2008)

For sure! That's some crazy stuff man, good to know TPU has it's own hardcore OC-er man...I smell some WR's in the future's from you man. LoL! If not, I still wanna see some pics!

How's that HZ DDR3 treating you these days? How far has that gone?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 6, 2008)

for some reason i cant get anything over 2000mhz to post at all. idk whats up with it.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 6, 2008)

That sucks...we'll hope it's bios related man. I've read those are some insane sticks for sure!

Too bad noone seems to want to mod the P5Q3 bioses, I know you're not the only OC-er out there using such a board. But hey, eventually I know you'll get things lined up and you have a way of getting things to work out for ya...I just want to see the results!

Ket, Tig, I wanna see some new mbios updates please!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 6, 2008)

the thread on XS died out and all the intel dev guys sold their p5q3s and no one makes any beta bios's hardly anymore. so im stuck sitting here until ole asus gets around to it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> for some reason i cant get anything over 2000mhz to post at all. idk whats up with it.



Really?  I post at over 2000mhz FSB with a quad!    maybe you need some lessons?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 6, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Really?  I post at over 2000mhz FSB with a quad!    maybe you need some lessons?



not FSB... mem speed.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> not FSB... mem speed.



Ahhhh right, well I ran 2020mhz FSB with memory 1:1   albeit at 9-9-9-24 2T on 1.98V!......yeah OK I git BSOD when I tried to run SoperPI but it booted to windows.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 6, 2008)

nice. i think i got like 2008mhz or so but thats tops.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> nice. i think i got like 2008mhz or so but thats tops.



TBH, apart from that CPU overclock kamikaze run I have not tried anything with the memory above about 1850mhz, might have to have a play tonight though.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 6, 2008)

i cant get the p5q3 to run worth a crap over 4.5ghz with 2x4870x2s in. i have 1720watts of PSU to power my setup so its not a PSU problem. i have tried tons of settings.. just no answer.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i cant get the p5q3 to run worth a crap over 4.5ghz with 2x4870x2s in. i have 1720watts of PSU to power my setup so its not a PSU problem. i have tried tons of settings.. just no answer.



Now I read some posts in a forum (cant remember which) a couple of weeks ago and I am sure a guy was having a similar problem to you, he partially solved it I think by underclocking the PCI-E slots to 97mhz........for whatever reason he said it just improved stability and allowed him an extra 150mhz (I think) on his CPU.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 6, 2008)

cant underclock the pcie on the p5q3 dlx


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok I need help with my new P5Q-e.

1st, how to set memory divider?  Every time I overclock my mem divider is at 12:10 or something crazy.  Is there something I'm overlooking?

2nd, whats are your thoughts on the FSB strap?  I'm not sure exactly what this is or does(other than adjust the memory frequency to help lower mem).

3rd, I'm not getting my cpu voltage to stick. I'll set it and then it drops back to the default(1.21)  Is this a Vdrop?  if so where do I change this in the Bios?

4th, does anyone have a good OC profile we can swap?  I just want to look at what someone else uses and compare with my set up. 

More questions to come, hopefully we can revive this thread!


----------



## Kursah (Oct 15, 2008)

1. Memory divider, you can set it to what you want within the divider limitations it provides, and I recommend it set to 1:1 BEFORE OVERCLOCK...which means before pressing F10, then Yes...go from there if your memory can handle it. But if it's like my P5Q-Dlx, it should show mem speeds before you need to save and reboot.

2. Leave it on AUTO...don't worry about it, just corresponds to the FSB straps of the CPU and NB iirc...either rate, leave on auto, I've found best results that way.

3. Sounds like Vdroop, what are you setting it to when it reads that? Near the bottom of that list of OC goodies and such, you should see Load Line Calibration...that is the feature that helps with vdroop. I run it enabled.

4. You're better off overclocking your rig independantly of a profile...see what others are using to get to your goal OC, but odds are yours will be different, even if by a little bit, it could be enough to cause stability issues or create more heat than you would output at better tuned settings. The best way is still the tried and true do it yourself way.

Hope that helps!


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 15, 2008)

Kursah said:


> 1. Memory divider, you can set it to what you want within the divider limitations it provides, and I recommend it set to 1:1 BEFORE OVERCLOCK...which means before pressing F10, then Yes...go from there if your memory can handle it. But if it's like my P5Q-Dlx, it should show mem speeds before you need to save and reboot.
> 
> 2. Leave it on AUTO...don't worry about it, just corresponds to the FSB straps of the CPU and NB iirc...either rate, leave on auto, I've found best results that way.
> 
> ...



Thanks Kurash!  

So in the bios I need to press f10?  Is this like unlocking a hidden screen in the bios?  I saw this on a seperate Gigabyte board but it was like Alt+F2.  I'll check it out.


I set the cpu voltage to 1.31 to help amp it up under the AI overclock screen in my bios.  This is towards the very bottom of the screen. I'll check the Load Line Calibration and see if this helps.

I've hit 3.4 but to unstable to run wprime.  This was at stock voltage so I'm hoping providing a bit more voltage(1.35max) will help run this baby to 3.7~4.  Sorry Fit I dont have the balls to push 5Ghz, nor the cooler to have that much fun.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 15, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Thanks Kurash!
> 
> So in the bios I need to press f10?  Is this like unlocking a hidden screen in the bios?  I saw this on a seperate Gigabyte board but it was like Alt+F2.  I'll check it out.
> 
> ...



Press F10 when you're done as a shortcut for Save and Exit instead of going through menus to get to the same command...

You should have LLC iirc...it should help.

On your temps, use Realtemp 2.7+ and pay more attention to Distance to TJMax instead of actual temps...1.4v is ok under decent air. Keep it at least 15-20C from TJMax at max OC. I think you'll be ok, just take your time and get used to it.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 15, 2008)

So far the LLC hasn't allowed for the set cpu voltage.  I set it to 1.31 and I get 1.22, so I'm not sure what's going on.  Anyways it boots quickly into windows at 3.2Ghz(8*400) and 1600Rfsb. Can you check my realtemp settings and confirm everything looks good?







I still haven't found where to change the mem divider on this board.  I'll keep looking and searching Asus's forums, its just that they take for ever to load and there are hundreds of posts for just mobo's its crazy.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 15, 2008)

You're reading the WRONG voltage...the VID in Realtemp is the chips stock Voltage rating, not the current voltage set in bios, I recommend you research that a little further. You're running at 1.28v as reported by CPU-z. In bios, somewhere (not at home atm...) there is a feature for ACPI 2.0, enable that..should help with more accurate readings.

I've found CPU-z to be pretty accurate with my setup (when comparing with Everest Ultimate, Asus PCProbe II, etc) for cpu voltage readings. The temps look fine...but it's not idle temps you need to be concerned with...it's the load temps. Run orthos (Small FFTs), prime 95(Small FFTs), occt (Cpu Only) or whatever suits your preference and watch the temps on that...let it run at least 30 minutes to see what your temps are, those programs will load the CPU more than you ever will, so usually at the most you'll load the CPU is going to be around 5C lower at peak temps than those programs..so you'll have a buffer there. I recommend you do some more research, maybe check out my OC guide to get a better idea of being better prepared...seems you got the basics down, but don't quite understand the capabilities of your setup quite yet, you will get there, and we'll help all we can, but you need to keep digging for your own good also. 

The mem divider is changed by selecting the memory speeds allowable...highlight where it says DDR 800 or whatever, and push ENTER...it should give you some different speed options, those correlate to what divider is being used to attain that memory speed. at 400fsb, DDR800 would be a 1:1 ratio, 1000 would be a 5:4 ratio (iirc), and so on.

Hope that helps!


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks Kursah I appreciate your coaching me through this.  I'm still fresh with the whole set up so I definately will get my hands dirty with a few more settings.

I'll post back after I hit a stable oc.  Thanks again!


----------



## DMF (Nov 4, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> - Note to self; Bug the hell out of Asus about the non-working 400MHz FSB strap



Ahah!  I wondered why that didn't seem to do anything.  Is broke!


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 4, 2008)

so, p5q-pro-ers, what kind of PLL/FSB Term/NB voltage do you have set up? I'm curious about settings for post-450FSB.


----------



## DMF (Nov 5, 2008)

Right now everything normal except FSB 400 and memory 400.  == 3.6 GHz / 800 MHz.  I'll push it farther when I have time to play with it.


----------



## xp0zed (Nov 7, 2008)

*Overclocking E8500*

Hey everyone, Im new around here really impressed with the expertize around ehre.

Well i've been googling for a while now on the best settings to oc an E8500, First time Overclocking a CPU just wondering if you guys can give me some tips/advice on what settings to put in place in BIOS..

Here's my specs:
-CPU E8500 (Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme Heatsink 2x120mm Fan)
-MB Asus P5QC P45 1600 FSB
-RAM 2 x 1GB Corsair DDR2 PC-8500 1066MHZ
-PSU Apevia 900 Watt
-GPU ATi * Sapphire HD4870 512M/GDDR5

Much Appreciated.


----------



## DMF (Nov 7, 2008)

http://techreport.com/articles.x/13815/4


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 7, 2008)

How good is Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P


----------



## therat (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi, everyone!

Recently i bought a P5QC motherboard. I expected a lot from the P5 chipset. I usually don't like combo memory boards but i had a spare DDR2 chip and i wanted to have the option to put in some DDR3 chips later.

I'm currently trying to OC my E4300. My goal is the modest 3Gz, which from what I've read is a simple tasks for most of the c2ds.

I first tried lowering the cpu multiplier to x6 and the memory to 1:1 so i can test the max FSB clock. 
Unfortunately my mainboard cannot handle FSBs more than 380MHz, and that's the maximum it could boot with, 
to run stable the max FSB is 310MHz. Even with some extra voltage to the north bridge and FSB termintator.

I have the latest bios 1406 from ASUS.

What could be wrong?


----------



## xp0zed (Nov 14, 2008)

did you put some voltage into your cpu? try like 1.37 volts if its stable keep lowering till u got the lowest possible


----------



## therat (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes i tried even with cpu voltage on 1,5 it still doesn't boot above 380, and everything above is 300Mhz is unstable. The PC crashes on the 12 minute of testing or so.

It runs smoothly on FSB300 , multi 9 , CPU 2700MHz. But i know it can do more.

I managed to run windows with FSB333 , cpu 3000Mhz , CPU voltage 1,52. I'm sure it will crash tough whenever i run something.

Is there a way to lower Hyper Transport multiplier on those boards?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 24, 2008)

joining this club (again)

new specs
celeron e1200/440
4x1GB corsair XMS2
3xraptor 36GB 1xseagate 320GB
PCP&C 510SLI
8800GTS 512mb







hopefully with kets P5Q bios my ram will be more happy and i can get that stable

edit****
woot for ket ram is now stable @1066


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice, how much were those XMS's


----------



## cdawall (Nov 24, 2008)

$20 for each pair i got them used they are an older (better) revision

they will do 1150 stable on an AMD haven't been able to push that far on intel yet


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 24, 2008)

cdawall said:


> $20 for each pair



Nice!!


----------



## technicks (Nov 24, 2008)

Can i join?

MSI P45 Neo2 FR
Intel Q6600
4Gb Buffalo Firestix
Sapphire HD3870






I was wondering if anyone here could mod the MSI P45 Platinum bios for my board since it's basically the same board. Cant find any on the net so maybe Ket is also handy with MSI bios.


----------



## philbrown23 (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a new P5Q-E so I'll be throwing up some results, I could not get over 4GHZ stable but have learned more about GTL voltage tweaking and have gotten 4.1GHZ super stable so I'm sure higher numbers are coming quickly


----------



## cdawall (Nov 25, 2008)

what is GTL? it still confuses the hell outta me


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 25, 2008)

Try this cdawall 

http://www.ocxtreme.org/main/?q=node/1


----------



## cdawall (Nov 25, 2008)

here is my max benchable currently no GTL tweaking yet









it was done @445x8 not 440 i put the comp to sleep before saving the SS


----------



## cdawall (Nov 25, 2008)

bah GTL made no difference for me

new max bench though






edit tighter timings


----------



## miloshs (Jan 6, 2009)

GTL is mainly for Quad core CPU's...  really no need to touch it on a C2D CPU.... 

Is it possible that no one in this thread runs E5200 CPU? Just interested if anyone had any luck in booting one of them at 400+ MHz FSB? Im stuck at 347MHz, and would really like to jump over the FSB hole (if there is one)...   I tried FSB at 405-450MHz with 6x multi with no luck...  

Anyone made it run ar 400x6?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 6, 2009)

Same board,but differant chip.My board has gone upto 500fsb with this chip,relativley easily.The board should have 450+ in it easily.


----------



## miloshs (Jan 6, 2009)

Ye but u have 65nm part, which doesnt have a "wall" like E5200... E2xxx's and E6xxx's are known to hit more than 450FSB...  on the other hand E5200 is not, it seems like Intel made it deliberately not to go over 350-ish FSB, altho some ppl got it at 360 and very few at 400 (but no one over 400, as far as ive seen)...

Well if anyone managed to do more than 347FSB on P5Q-E with E5200 plz report 

tnx for the reply mate!


----------



## Exavier (Jan 6, 2009)

my DFI P45 bios is so confusing, it uses different ram timing terminology than I'm used to and I'm stumped...I also don't seem to be able to post above 400x8 for some reason..even if I keep ram stock..


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 8, 2009)

guys i have gigabyte p45-UD3-p with q6600 and ddr2/800 , so when i set voltage manually the cpu-z show less voltage i set , like when i set it at 1.32500 the cpu-z show about 1.2400 or little more , and when i do sove high overclock i got blue screen and i won't go high ram fsb cuz my rams is not good brand's
i run it now at 3.2/1600/8x and memory 800 so i have 1:1 , but i need reach 3.6 at 9x/1600 , how much max and max safe voltage can i set for my q6600


----------



## Exavier (Jan 8, 2009)

on the intel stock fan? depends what temps you're happy with, I wouldn't run it with more than 1.4 on stock fan
with decent air cooling perhaps 1.5 pushing it a little bit


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 11, 2009)

yes on stock fan you are right about chenge my fan but i wont to test it and see what kind of cooler i need , i am try 1.4000 no boot , so 1.5 next try you see


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 29, 2009)

Damn this thread grew while I've been gone. Anyway if anyone needs to know anything I'm back to answer any questions  hopefully tigger will show himself here again too - hes hiding in the foliage stalking us right now


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm here bud,stealth ftw lol

I just have'nt touched my pc for a while,its ticking away nicely at 3.6ghz watercooled.I still have my "old" E6750,i think i will wait for the next gen stuff now and skip I7 as i cant afford it.I have been tempted to get a E8500 but my 6750 is still fine,and i'm just not convinced i need a quad yet.

I've been buying gadgets as i'm not upgrading my pc.I've bought an archos 605 wifi and a ds lite with a acekard flashcard for portable yummyness.I'm not a great fan of the psp unless they ditch the useless umd drive off it.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 29, 2009)

PSP is proper crap anyway, battery life is rubbish. Better off with the DS  I'm skipping i7 as well, it just doesn't offer a huge improvement over C2D, theres just a couple areas a i7 is noticably stronger, but even then the C2D still returns respectable numbers. On a related note I'm on my 3rd P5Q Pro an I loved em all  all have hit over 500FSB too, matching anything my TPower I45 can do.


----------



## DMF (Apr 3, 2009)

So what's the latest bios for P5Q Pro?  Worth it?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 13, 2009)

Latest is 2002m, I would say its worth a shot if your still on something old like 1004.


----------



## mosheen (Jul 9, 2009)

Any bios for a cheap P5QL-pro?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm working on it


----------



## miko2323 (Nov 6, 2009)

*E2140 FSB wall*

Need help Overclocking my e2140 with P5Q Deluxe.

I hit a wall at 360 FSB. Just under 2.9Ghz.
was hoping I would be able to get a higher Clock using this board.

Loving it thus far anyway.

I am farely new to overclocking so any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Any ideas on what I can try?

Kets I am using your modded P5Q Deluxe Bios. Runs great just that The FSB wall still exists.

I'v found that I get the most stable clock when I leave most on AUTO and just bump CPU Voltage up to 1.45.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 6, 2009)

I've not seen Ket around for a while so you may not get help from him.


Also considering the stock speed of 1.6ghz that's a huge increase, you sure the CPU hasn't hit a wall ?


----------



## miko2323 (Nov 6, 2009)

Definately a good increase yes.
Just that these chips have been known to do 3.2 Ghz on air... at loads I run at 62c... So it seems there is still some room for a bit of improvement.

But I suppose you are right... I have hit my CPU's wall.


----------

